

Microsoft developed its own online Word procc. years ahead of Google & dumped it - Indyan
http://www.pallab.net/2008/06/06/netdocs-story-of-a-missed-oppertunity/

======
iwwr
Is Google Docs making that much money?

~~~
regularfry
That barely matters, from Microsoft's position. Any argument that NetDocs
(which MS would have had control over) would have cannibalised Office applies
even more to Google Docs (which it most certainly does not).

~~~
iwwr
OK, I tried MS Web Office (Excel), it's sloow and a missing features,
shortcuts that either Excel or Google Docs has.

If web docs matter, MS is way behind Google at the moment.

